

Windows 8 Is Taking The Wrong Approach To Competing With The iPad - nextparadigms
http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-8-2011-9

======
dlikhten
Boo:

"Tablets are a different form factor and interface paradigm from the PC, so
software made from the ground up for tablets is always going to be superior to
software made for both."

That's bullshit. That's like saying "mediocre software made by developers
spending no time in UX will be user-unfriendly" or "websites made for firefox
3.6 only will look like shit on ie6 or chrome". The point is, if a developer
spends their time making a piece of software good and usable, the form factor
and mode won't matter. You target what you need, not random crap with drop-
downs. That's what people are learning nowdays.

"Microsoft is stuck in the classic innovator’s dilemma: it’s doubling down on
the features of its offering that are getting disrupted instead of trying to
disrupt the disruptors."

Again partially true. Yes disruptors are making small applications which do
their nich well, but that does not mean nobody wants a really really f-ing
good terminal application for power users. Also you can't develop on a tablet.
Also you can't play many online games on a tablet. My wife still users her
windows PC sometimes while using iPad other times. Multi-Tasking is hard to do
well, and the iPad approach does not work that well for my non-tech-savvy
wife. It satisfies some, but not all people. In either case, yes it's not all
about feature-for-feature, but its about finally making the tablet form-factor
viable for Windows which is never was.

